
Waymo obtains California's first fully driverless car permit - a5huynh
https://venturebeat.com/2018/10/30/waymo-becomes-the-first-company-to-obtain-a-fully-driverless-car-permit-in-california/
======
partingshots
This is great news. Waymo chose to expand to Mountain View for their second
location because their HQ is in that location then I presume?

